# Spices on bacon before smoking?



## fished (Feb 1, 2020)

On my bacon I use onion powder, garlic powder, black pepper and cayenne pepper after the cure is done.  I let it sit in the fridge for a day before smoking.  What kinds of spices do you guys use on yours?

Thanks Ed


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 1, 2020)

normally I don't add spices before smoking, I add them before I cook it that way I add what ever i'm in the mood for that day, usually garlic, black pepper, never tried cayenne may have to give that a try


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 1, 2020)

I typically make two different flavors: maple & brown sugar and pepper crusted. On both, after they have finished curing and I get them well rinsed, I add more of the flavorings to both, let  sit in the fridge over night as you've done, then smoke the next day. I follow that routine with all the meat I cure except Canadian bacon.

Robert
(Just edited a weird typo)


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 1, 2020)

Coarse ground black pepper.


----------

